# SR22 Front Sight



## jkon (Jul 26, 2013)

What is the best way to drift the front sight? I belive it is plastic and just don't want to whack it with a punch and hammer. Why...because I have adjusted my rear sight so far that part of the right rear white dot is hidden. Anyway...I might just want to remove the front sight and replace it with a HiViz. Thanks all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One thing at a time...

You've adjusted your pistol's rear sight way to the right? Because the gun was shooting left?
Was it shooting low-and-left?
And you're right-handed?

If I'm correct so far, the problem may be your technique, not the gun or its sights.
If your trigger-finger technique is not well-practiced, you may be "milking" the entire pistol by tightening your other fingers as you press with your index finger.
As your fingers wrap more tightly around your pistol's grip, in concert with your trigger finger's movement, you are rolling the pistol to the left and a little downward.

The correction is to "isolate" your trigger finger.
Try grasping the pistol in a strong, tight, "death grip" with your thumb and the other three fingers, while leaving your index finger free to move separately.
Now, holding that tight "death grip," establish a good sight picture and hold it, while pressing (don't "pull") the trigger straight to the rear.

Now, re-center that rear sight, and deal with the front sight.
IIRC, dovetail-slot-mounted sights go in toward the right, and go out toward the left. A piece of wooden dowel and a lightweight mallet or hammer will do the job.
Don't use the hammer directly on the sight. Make sure that the gun is well supported, leaving room for the sight to come out.

Hi-Viz acrylic-light-pipe sights are a little fragile. Make sure that the wooden dowel is touching only the sight base, and not the light pipe. Press, more than hammer.
Make sure that the new front sight is well centered.

I much prefer a solid front sight, because acrylic light-pipes are easily broken. But on a target gun (as opposed to a defensive, holstered pistol) the light-pipe sight may be useful.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

A good way to help practice isolating your trigger finger is to dry fire against a blank wall and see where the sights move when you break the trigger. I used to shoot low and left off hand and more on point of aim from a bench rest. I kept trying to adjust my sights to get point of aim to match point of impact. Because I was chasing something that was inconsistent, it was nothing but failure. Many focused rounds and dry fired trigger breaks later, I shoot point of aim to point of impact with most guns with the sights as they come out of the box. I still don't shoot groups as small as I would like. But I haven't touched the sites on any of my pistols in almost a year.

There are lots of threads on this and other forums about avoiding a negligent discharge when dry firing. Read them and do everything you can to make sure there isn't any ammo in the gun.


----------

